# Power rack review



## mygym-mytemple

So ordered this power rack after selling my smith machine.










£242,50 from British fitness on ebay (from devon)


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Ordered Saturday night came Tuesday dinner time. Free delivery


----------



## Siphasi

Looks good, What's it rated upto?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

And began,


----------



## mygym-mytemple

About an hour in with the wifes help


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Then i found this, one upright not square and starting to split!

1 bit looks like it was made in a rush on Friday night!

The rest looks very good quality.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Anyway called James the salesman up, emailed pic and he is sending one next day. I have tracking number so just waiting again!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Hope this arrives today as the rest of the kit looks very good just one junk bit.


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

That looks really good value. Did the bench in your nearly built picture come with it?


----------



## Gridlock1436114498

The power rack is literally the only bit of kit I use in my gym.

Seriously tempted looking at that.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Gridlock said:


> That looks really good value. Did the bench in your nearly built picture come with it?


No bench!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Had to order a 7ft bar aswel that "should" be here today from amazon £24 bodymax.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Well bar here!


----------



## arnoldisnumerou

Good luck mate. Looks like a nice piece of kit for the price. May be tempted myself


----------



## Diegouru

I want one too...


----------



## Lethagized

Looks good for the money. Looks quite similar to my Bodysolid powerline rack. Can you do me a favour and measure the dimensions of the upright posts with all the peg holes in please? I need another pair of lift off brackets for my rack and i'm just wondering if this seller could get me some.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Its complete!

All square and upright !

Looks v good will try out tonight when cooler


----------



## mygym-mytemple

:beer: :beer:   :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Lethagized said:


> Looks good for the money. Looks quite similar to my Bodysolid powerline rack. Can you do me a favour and measure the dimensions of the upright posts with all the peg holes in please? I need another pair of lift off brackets for my rack and i'm just wondering if this seller could get me some.


Posts are 2" square

1" holes

2 1/2" center to centre


----------



## Lethagized

mygym said:


> Posts are 2" square
> 
> 1" holes
> 
> 2 1/2" center to centre


Thanks.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

British fitness

01803 411 218

07949 792370

[email protected]


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Just checked ebay

Gone up to £262,50 now still v cheap.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Well just used it for squats, no problems accept i haven't done squats off a smith machine in years.

I was a Little unsteady  but cage fine


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

power racks are great. i quit the gym long ago and got one. the do just about everything you need to do


----------



## DeadpoolX

This is definitely made in China but surely most stuff is now isn't it ?

That dodgy piece worries me a bit too.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> This is definitely made in China but surely most stuff is now isn't it ?
> 
> That dodgy piece worries me a bit too.


Like i said 1 dodgy part replaced next day without question. Now all looks very well made.

Would of paid more for it second hand, I've tried. You can pay that much for the lats attachment on some!

So very happy


----------



## Gym-pig

I have a powerline rack and its been on of the best things Ive ever bought .

When people say they train at home blah blah blah and mention this multigym and that multigym I dont pay much attention - when they mention they have a power rack you know they have done their research and are serious about training .

The powerline looks slightly thicker box sections that this one and the steel is definately thicker . You just need to check it on a regular basis and Im sure it will be fine


----------



## superdrol

it looks the correct shape however the split in the tube is very concerning, you saw it beacuse it was on an end, what cant you see and ive never seen a cold rolled tube split like that, its physically impossible without several tons of pressing power (machine type! lol) unless its very cheap chinese tube thats not rolled at all, its would take several tons to split that, powder coat makes it look thicker in all honesty, i wouldnt trust it for that very reason! ill stick with my home made rack in my journal!


----------



## Gym-pig

Just looked up my power line rack - its £299 and the lat attachment adds another £219 !

Both are excellent but £219 is way overpriced

Yours is a bargain if solid


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Gym-pig said:


> Just looked up my power line rack - its £299 and the lat attachment adds another £219 !
> 
> Both are excellent but £219 is way overpriced
> 
> Yours is a bargain if solid


Yeah after finding that part i checked everything! Every bit seemed good and more solid, dodgy part seemed lighter like it wasn't part of gym?

Anyway im more than happy with it.


----------



## Ballin

Very nice mate very nice indeed....when I decide to sell my flat for a house I will defo be looking at one of these bad boys in the garage!

Must be so nice not have lil weasel rudeboys ****ing you off....I am really jealous. :thumbup1:


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Chest and triceps today

Pulleys very smooth !

Flat bench, incine bench and dips all lovely!

well happy

Used 2 bars across j holders to do dips works great!


----------



## Ballin

I am gonna feel such a mug when I go to my gym later having read this :death:


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Looks good to me.

If concerned about whether it will hold up to the weight, just get a few 100kg+ guys to hang off either side. They're plenty sturdy enough for most people.

The only criticism I have is the fact that I could never do standing overhead presses and the pull up bar was too low for my liking but standing it on a few 3x3 wooden blocks will sort that out.

The cage in my avi is made from 4x2 box which is quite heavy duty.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

BLUE(UK) said:


> Looks good to me.
> 
> If concerned about whether it will hold up to the weight, just get a few 100kg+ guys to hang off either side. They're plenty sturdy enough for most people.
> 
> The only criticism I have is the fact that I could never do standing overhead presses and the pull up bar was too low for my liking but standing it on a few 3x3 wooden blocks will sort that out.
> 
> The cage in my avi is made from 4x2 box which is quite heavy duty.


No concerns on the strength!

Im 6'4" and can do chin ups on it no problem bar 6'10" off floor bend knees a bit lol.

Standing overhead press would be tight at my height but i sit down for them!

If it was any taller it wouldn't of fitted in my conservatory


----------



## BLUE(UK)

mygym said:


> No concerns on the strength!
> 
> Im 6'4" and can do chin ups on it no problem bar 6'10" off floor bend knees a bit lol.
> 
> Standing overhead press would be tight at my height but i sit down for them!
> 
> If it was any taller it wouldn't of fitted in my conservatory


It's taller than the one I have had in the past. I forget the brand for now.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

to do standing overhead press put the catches on the outside. problem solved :thumbup1:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

mine looks the same quality and to be honest its more than i'll ever need. i got mine from powerhouse


----------



## mygym-mytemple

safc49 said:


> to do standing overhead press put the catches on the outside. problem solved :thumbup1:


Yeah but

I would hit conservatory roof!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

mygym said:


> Yeah but
> 
> I would hit conservatory roof!


Lol


----------



## Heath

Interesting as I'm after a rack myself. Seems too cheap tho :lol:


----------



## mikeod

MutantX said:


> Interesting as I'm after a rack myself. Seems too cheap tho :lol:


got mine from powerhouse fitness, it looks very similar to this, rated to 300kg so doubt il ever need a new one.

my gym... has bought this, had a problem which was rectified straight away no questions asked, has rated it very highly. so stop being so skeptical and grab yourself a bargain


----------



## eezy1

fcuks me off that my gym refuses to invest in a rack. been there going on 4 years and nothin

with no training partner i need one of these things at my disposal


----------



## dt36

mygym said:


> Had to order a 7ft bar aswel that "should" be here today from amazon £24 bodymax.


Looks good. Is a 6ft Olympic bar too short for the width of this rack?


----------



## mikeod

dt36 said:


> Looks good. Is a 6ft Olympic bar too short for the width of this rack?


nice avi


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Well after using rack to train every muscle group now i can truely say

I think this rack is fu*king awesome

Feels like iv not trained properly in years!


----------



## Heath

How easy was assembly? I'm not very handy at all lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Easy!

1 1/2 hrs if taking your time.

And all nuts the same size for a change !


----------



## Heath

Think I know what the misses can get me for my buff day


----------



## mygym-mytemple

MutantX said:


> Think I know what the misses can get me for my buff day


You won't be disapointed :thumbup:


----------



## DeadpoolX

How do you think this rack compares to the C475 rack at powerhouse for £467 ? Worth the extra cash ?

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> How do you think this rack compares to the C475 rack at powerhouse for £467 ? Worth the extra cash ?
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php


Its double the price, depends on how heavy you want to go ?

I can't see me out growing mine, when i can bench over 500lb maybe!

Depends on your funds and what your future lifts will be i guess.

Iv had bodymax kit in the past good solid stuff.


----------



## DeadpoolX

Well now the one you have is back at £485 , they are similar price .


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> Well now the one you have is back at £485 , they are similar price .


Yeah it was in half price sale as i originally said.

Now iv used it i would have paid more for it.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

this is the one i have and would recommend it unless you plan to be lifting unholy amounts of weight

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack-system-with-latlow-pulley.php

£331.49 with free delivery. also comes with the pulley system


----------



## DeadpoolX

What is the bar with the black cushion thing on it used for ?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> What is the bar with the black cushion thing on it used for ?


Not used it yet but it goes on j hooks or safety bars, you could use for preacher curls or stuff i guess.


----------



## DeadpoolX

I took the plunge based on your review and it is definitely a decent piece of kit . Like you I had a dodgy piece but that was replaced the following day so can't complain .

I'm still a bit baffled what that padded bar is used for and have tried preacher curls with it which seems ok , but can't help thinking its for something else ??


----------



## Hera

Moved to correct section


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> I took the plunge based on your review and it is definitely a decent piece of kit . Like you I had a dodgy piece but that was replaced the following day so can't complain .
> 
> I'm still a bit baffled what that padded bar is used for and have tried preacher curls with it which seems ok , but can't help thinking its for something else ??


Can also use as a brace to put knees under to do lats pull down? And wrist curls?


----------



## DeadpoolX

Very true . Now my new bench has arrived I'm gonna give it a proper test drive later .

You need hands like sand paper for the pull up bar btw !!!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> Very true . Now my new bench has arrived I'm gonna give it a proper test drive later .
> 
> You need hands like sand paper for the pull up bar btw !!!


Lol

Problem is real men dont wear gloves!


----------



## DeadpoolX

I know , but when I'm all alone and nobody is looking :whistling:


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> I know , but when I'm all alone and nobody is looking :whistling:


I know, im looking at the 40% off maxi ones at the moment but i keep backing out lol


----------



## DeadpoolX

The heavy duty leather ones @ £12.99 before discount ?

They look decent . Might order some wrist straps and a belt too .

Can't stand maximuscle shakes tho . Had cyclone about 5 years ago - never again !


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> The heavy duty leather ones @ £12.99 before discount ?
> 
> They look decent . Might order some wrist straps and a belt too .
> 
> Can't stand maximuscle shakes tho . Had cyclone about 5 years ago - never again !


Yeah stange how maxiraw ok but maximuscule tastes rank!


----------



## DeadpoolX

I haven't tried Maxi raw . Heard they are doing £30 off orders over £100 but is there a code for that or something ?

Also looking at Pro10 , bulkpowders and my protein for deals to stock up on before the dreaded 1st oct .


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> I haven't tried Maxi raw . Heard they are doing £30 off orders over £100 but is there a code for that or something ?
> 
> Also looking at Pro10 , bulkpowders and my protein for deals to stock up on before the dreaded 1st oct .


New code friday i think, some stuff in the 40% sale ends midnight.

I just ordered more!


----------



## DeadpoolX

Do you mean the maximuscle 40% sale ?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> Do you mean the maximuscle 40% sale ?


Yeah same company.


----------



## DeadpoolX

mygym said:


> Well after using rack to train every muscle group now i can truely say
> 
> I think this rack is fu*king awesome
> 
> Feels like iv not trained properly in years!


Thanks for the recommendation on this , I'm glad I took the plunge and really enjoying using it . ( so much so I'm selling all my other gym equipment and just keeping this with my bench and weights ) .

1 question tho , do you know if they do dip attachments for it ? Using the width of the rack face on is too wide for me .


----------



## mygym-mytemple

DeadpoolX said:


> Thanks for the recommendation on this , I'm glad I took the plunge and really enjoying using it . ( so much so I'm selling all my other gym equipment and just keeping this with my bench and weights ) .
> 
> 1 question tho , do you know if they do dip attachments for it ? Using the width of the rack face on is too wide for me .


I use 2 old 5' bars spread across the j hooks.

Works really well for dips, any height any weight!


----------



## Shady45

DeadpoolX said:


> I took the plunge based on your review and it is definitely a decent piece of kit . Like you I had a dodgy piece but that was replaced the following day so can't complain .
> 
> I'm still a bit baffled what that padded bar is used for and have tried preacher curls with it which seems ok , but can't help thinking its for something else ??





mygym said:


> Can also use as a brace to put knees under to do lats pull down? And wrist curls?


Any update on whether it still is doing well? It's ~£485 price atm, but for price you paid you still happy?

Sorry for the random quotes, used it just to get your attention


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Yes very happy with rack, wish I bought one years ago


----------



## Aldune

Hi,

Thanks a lot for doing this rack review ! You answered most questions one could have but I still have one though : can you do deadlifts from pins on it ? (guess I'm still wondering whether the safety bars really are that safe !)


----------



## Shady45

mygym said:


> Yes very happy with rack, wish I bought one years ago


Thanks for your reply and the original review  very tempted...


----------



## newbie2013

Hi, just wanted to know if you recommend this power rack?

There are a few now, Powerhouse fitness etc - this one has gone up to £270, but is still a bargain, but wanted to see if its value for money and sturdy?

Thanks










£242,50 from British fitness on ebay (from devon)


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Aldune said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for doing this rack review ! You answered most questions one could have but I still have one though : can you do deadlifts from pins on it ? (guess I'm still wondering whether the safety bars really are that safe !)


I do !


----------



## owas

I think an important question is how thick is the steel on the uprights?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

newbie2013 said:


> Hi, just wanted to know if you recommend this power rack?
> 
> There are a few now, Powerhouse fitness etc - this one has gone up to £270, but is still a bargain, but wanted to see if its value for money and sturdy?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £242,50 from British fitness on ebay (from devon)


----------



## newbie2013

Yes

Well happy with it.


----------



## Guest

Aldune said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for doing this rack review ! You answered most questions one could have but I still have one though : can you do deadlifts from pins on it ? (guess I'm still wondering whether the safety bars really are that safe !)


You deadlift from the floor?

If you mean rack pulls then I'm sure it will hold the weight


----------



## Aldune

Just a few words to say that I've had the rack for a month now (made up my mind thanks to OP !) and it's really good. Only minor problem would be that the painting on the bar holders tends to flake pretty bad (puts lots of debris on the floor in the beginning and you can even hurt your hands with those). Probably didn't happen to everyone.

Great training experience overall. Also, pulleys are really smooth.

Haven't tested any other home rack and I'm not sure whether it's the best deal out there now that it's back to like 485£ now though.


----------



## IGotTekkers

DeadpoolX said:


> How do you think this rack compares to the C475 rack at powerhouse for £467 ? Worth the extra cash ?
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-latlow-pulley.php


I'm sure he bought both to compare


----------



## IGotTekkers

I purchased this same bit of Kit last week. Well worth it it's light but solid.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

IGotTekkers said:


> I purchased this same bit of Kit last week. Well worth it it's light but solid.


Does this mean you now train in private wearing your DM's with those 2 lads in the pic posted the other day?


----------



## IGotTekkers

BLUE(UK) said:


> Does this mean you now train in private wearing your DM's with those 2 lads in the pic posted the other day?


Hahaha no mate. I just wear my leather shorts with some braces and that's it. Like German on his stag do


----------



## barbelljoe

I'm looking for some equipment to do the typical barbell exercises safely at home, this look any good? http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack.php

Already have a barbell and some weights, will invest in a new bench as well though since it's not included.


----------



## obie1

Yes, that's very good.


----------



## Guest

@mygym,mytempleHow's this rack holding up mate?

It's back in stock next week so think I'm going to grab one


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Jd123 said:


> @mygym,mytempleHow's this rack holding up mate?
> 
> It's back in stock next week so think I'm going to grab one


Yeah great no problems, bit of paint flaked off 2 bar holders other than that v good purchase:thumbup:


----------



## Guest

mygym said:


> Yeah great no problems, bit of paint flaked off 2 bar holders other than that v good purchase:thumbup:


Great, will get one


----------



## Shaneyboy

Just ordered one for £179 is it possible to switch out the sabers for the spotter bars you get on something like the cf475.

Also i wonder if the bodymax cf470d dip bars would work


----------



## obie1

Not sure, but the spotters bars are already pretty solid.


----------



## Aguz

Hi mate, just bought the same rack as you from British fitness, how is the lat pull down? Is it smooth and what's the max weight you've used for the lat pull down?


----------



## Scotty6Pack

Aguz said:


> Hi mate, just bought the same rack as you from British fitness, how is the lat pull down? Is it smooth and what's the max weight you've used for the lat pull down?


Just bought the same rack today. Did you get yours yet? How is it?

Thanks.


----------



## Aguz

Scotty6Pack said:


> Just bought the same rack today. Did you get yours yet? How is it?
> 
> Thanks.


Haven't received it yet mate, being delivered on the 4th, should receive it same time as you since he's only restocked.


----------



## Madoxx

Think if i was to get one I would look at making my own, get ole daddyo to weld one up

Even the lat pull is possible to self make I reckon


----------



## Aguz

I would make me own but I neither have the skill or tools to even attempt to build a rack, plus I would never trust something that I built. Rather buy a professional one.


----------



## Scotty6Pack

madocks said:


> Think if i was to get one I would look at making my own, get ole daddyo to weld one up
> 
> Even the lat pull is possible to self make I reckon


For £225 delivered with a low/high pulley I doubt you could make it yourself for that. If it only lasts 2 years it's cost you less than £10 a month.


----------



## danp83

great thread and helped me make my mind up to get this rack, £225 from british fitness is a fricking bargain in my eyes. will be here tomorow along with some weights i got aswell, just waiting on a wall mounted pull up station and im good to go an all for around £350

how much space does everyone have for there home gym?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

You can never have enough space if I had more space I would fill it.

I train in my conservatory so its the temperature I struggle with either bloody hot or freezing cold! But its all mine and I can do what I want when I want.

Good luck with the rack, still chuffed with mine.


----------



## danp83

glad to hear your still happy with it, il try get some pics up when i get it all sorted


----------



## Scotty6Pack

danp83 said:


> great thread and helped me make my mind up to get this rack, £225 from british fitness is a fricking bargain in my eyes. will be here tomorow along with some weights i got aswell, just waiting on a wall mounted pull up station and im good to go an all for around £350
> 
> how much space does everyone have for there home gym?


Did your's arrive okay? Got mine this morning before 9am 3 x boxes totalling 82kg!! Looking forward to getting it set up.


----------



## Scotty6Pack

mygym said:


> You can never have enough space if I had more space I would fill it.
> 
> I train in my conservatory so its the temperature I struggle with either bloody hot or freezing cold! But its all mine and I can do what I want when I want.
> 
> Good luck with the rack, still chuffed with mine.


Thanks for the review. I've wanted one of these for a while :thumb:


----------



## danp83

Scotty6Pack said:


> Did your's arrive okay? Got mine this morning before 9am 3 x boxes totalling 82kg!! Looking forward to getting it set up.
> 
> View attachment 123643


no mate mine didnt come il have to ring them tomorow as got back from work tp late today


----------



## alphamach

Thinking of buying this although it does seem a bit too cheap compared with others.

As long as it does the job.

If I had more cash I probably would pay more - It's probably just a perception thing


----------



## Mark72

alphamach said:


> Thinking of buying this although it does seem a bit too cheap compared with others.
> 
> As long as it does the job.
> 
> If I had more cash I probably would pay more - It's probably just a perception thing


Really is just a perception thing.

We get conditioned into believing certain things cost a certain price and anything below is 'cheap'

I got my cage yesterday and the quality is phenomenal..I actually can't believe it is as sturdy as it is for the price..it is a little rough around the edges as far as the finish is concerned, but it weights a ton and feels rock solid!! Bargain!!


----------



## danp83

just put mine together and feels nice and sturdy just got to assemble the pully and im good to go, ordered 30kg of weights from same place as the rack and got an extra 5kg which was a nice suprise, cant wait to start using it now


----------



## Scotty6Pack

alphamach said:


> Thinking of buying this although it does seem a bit too cheap compared with others.
> 
> As long as it does the job.
> 
> If I had more cash I probably would pay more - It's probably just a perception thing


For this price I would buy it before it goes up again. Just assembled mine last night and as Mark72 says, 'it is a little rough around the edges' but it is well made and solid as a rock. Really pleased with it.


----------



## lapiaz

Hi chaps . First post here. by any chance do anyone know the wall thickness of the uprights?


----------



## soopz

Hi guys, does anyone know the length the lat attachment is along the floor? The £179 power rack uprights seem to go right near the end of bases but the rack with the pulley seems to have more space between the front uprights and the base, so I subtracted them and got 43cm?


----------



## Shaneyboy

Just found more info for this rack valor fitness bd-7 power rack review on youtube as well.same as gymano


----------



## tommyc2k7

Mark72 said:


> Really is just a perception thing.
> 
> We get conditioned into believing certain things cost a certain price and anything below is 'cheap'
> 
> I got my cage yesterday and the quality is phenomenal..I actually can't believe it is as sturdy as it is for the price..it is a little rough around the edges as far as the finish is concerned, but it weights a ton and feels rock solid!! Bargain!!


I've just bought the same bench and rack as you, how do you find incline presses with it? It seems like the back rest of the bench is far too short on an incline, especially with the wheels where they are.

Has anyone else encountered this and does anyone have any suggestions?

Tommy

Edit: I did miss out one small part of the problem, that my gym is only around 8' x 6'!

I've came up with a solution that seems to work for everything, I'll post up some pictures later.


----------



## Mark72

tommyc2k7 said:


> I've just bought the same bench and rack as you, how do you find incline presses with it? It seems like the back rest of the bench is far too short on an incline, especially with the wheels where they are.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered this and does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Tommy
> 
> Edit: I did miss out one small part of the problem, that my gym is only around 8' x 6'!
> 
> I've came up with a solution that seems to work for everything, I'll post up some pictures later.


Yea I have the same problem with incline presses the wheels are in the way.

I have just been racking at the front of the cage for inclines...it would be interesting to see a photo of your solution!!

Really happy with the set up, feels completely solid after a couple of weeks use!!

Definitely recommend it.


----------



## tommyc2k7

Mark72 said:


> Yea I have the same problem with incline presses the wheels are in the way.
> 
> I have just been racking at the front of the cage for inclines...it would be interesting to see a photo of your solution!!
> 
> Really happy with the set up, feels completely solid after a couple of weeks use!!
> 
> Definitely recommend it.


I've also had to do my inclines from the front, but also squats and presses due to the how small my gym is.

As you can see the only way to get the bench in and out of the rack is to stand it up against the back wall, meaning all lifts have to be done from the front. Seems to be working alright, couldn't be happier with the rack! The bench has a bit wobble to the seat but doesn't seem to be causing any problems.

Only problem is my lifts seem to have gone down slightly since switching to an olympic bar but I'm sure I'll be past it soon!


----------



## Shaneyboy

Can anyone tell me how wide the space is between the two uprights i.e. the functional spotter arm measurement? Thanks


----------



## S19

Does anyone have any pictures of this rack in either orange or white? These are the only colours they have left in stock!


----------



## danp83

wouldnt worry about the colour mate all do the same job


----------



## Paz1982

ive just bought this rack, very happy with it for the money. would definitely recommend it


----------



## mygym-mytemple

S19 said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of this rack in either orange or white? These are the only colours they have left in stock!


?

The thread is about a white rack have a look


----------



## Shaneyboy

Can someone tell me the distance between the uprights please


----------



## mygym-mytemple

I meter between them.


----------



## nigters

mygym said:


> I meter between them.


Freaking long thread right here! I'm the same, think I should have bought one years ago. Much more important than a bench. It wasn't until I saw a video today that inspired me to get one. And now £179 on Ebay. Holders rated 210kg. Orange. Done.


----------



## nigters

mygym said:


> I meter between them.


Freaking long thread right here! I'm the same, think I should have bought one years ago. Much more important than a bench. It wasn't until I saw a video today that inspired me to get one. And now £179 on Ebay. Holders rated 210kg. Done.


----------



## jim2

hi chaps just ordered this today,

can you guys tell me are you using 6 or 7ft bars with yours as if it will only take 7 ill need to order myself one up.

cheers jim


----------



## Shady45

jim2 said:


> hi chaps just ordered this today,
> 
> can you guys tell me are you using 6 or 7ft bars with yours as if it will only take 7 ill need to order myself one up.
> 
> cheers jim


I think it will only take a 7ft bar. I'd send them a message on ebay first though if you want to make sure


----------



## Elrasho

I'm really tempted to get this rack, how are you guys finding it? What's the maximum weight you've had on the bars? Is the lat pull down motion secure and smooth?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Elrasho said:


> I'm really tempted to get this rack, how are you guys finding it? What's the maximum weight you've had on the bars? Is the lat pull down motion secure and smooth?


Love it

Had it since beginning of September

Just 145kg on it so far but will I'm sure do same job when that doubles lol

Top and bottom pulies are very good and smooth


----------



## Elrasho

mygym said:


> Love it
> 
> Had it since beginning of September
> 
> Just 145kg on it so far but will I'm sure do same job when that doubles lol
> 
> Top and bottom pulies are very good and smooth


Thanks mate  I've asked around and people have told me to stay away from it as it's an unknown brand and "you get what you pay for". I was thinking of getting a Bodymax CF376R Half Cage with Lat Attachment for £300 as Bodymax is a well respected brand. Really not sure which way to go here :confused1: Have you done pull ups on the Gymano? Is it sturdy?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Elrasho said:


> Thanks mate  I've asked around and people have told me to stay away from it as it's an unknown brand and "you get what you pay for". I was thinking of getting a Bodymax CF376R Half Cage with Lat Attachment for £300 as Bodymax is a well respected brand. Really not sure which way to go here :confused1: Have you done pull ups on the Gymano? Is it sturdy?


Yes doing chins with 30kg belt on and I'm 6'4"

Its used by me and my son about 4-5 times a week.


----------



## Elrasho

mygym said:


> Yes doing chins with 30kg belt on and I'm 6'4"
> 
> Its used by me and my son about 4-5 times a week.


Could you perhaps put up some pics? All I've seen is the stock picture from Ebay. Thanks


----------



## Elrasho

jim2 said:


> hi chaps just ordered this today,
> 
> can you guys tell me are you using 6 or 7ft bars with yours as if it will only take 7 ill need to order myself one up.
> 
> cheers jim


Hey jim2 how are you finding the rack?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

i did a form check for rack pulls you may see more in vid


----------



## mygym-mytemple

rust rewatched cant see much of rack!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Elrasho said:


> Could you perhaps put up some pics? All I've seen is the stock picture from Ebay. Thanks


Page 10 of my journal has some pics

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4078159


----------



## saj1985

looks like its on offer again...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-w-LAT-PUL-for-ARM-CURLS-SEATED-ROW-PULL-UP-MULTI-GYM-OLYMPIC-/150981173744?clk_rvr_id=506326576801


----------



## Elrasho

mygym said:


> Page 10 of my journal has some pics
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=4078159


Thanks mate looks really good, you seem to have about e space as me. Gonna measure my garage again then order if there's enough height.


----------



## Elrasho

mygym said:


> i did a form check for rack pulls you may see more in vid


Thanks mate, wow your back is MASSIVE! Are you doing seated rows on the rack?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Elrasho said:


> Thanks mate, wow your back is MASSIVE! Are you doing seated rows on the rack?


thanks!

I set the bench on a steep inclice facing into rack and using bottom pulley with diffrrent width grips pull into low chest area.

i call it incline cable rows, seems to hit back very well


----------



## mygym-mytemple

seated rows, i sit on floor and use low pulley


----------



## Elrasho

Finally constructed my GYMANO rack : Took just under 2.5 hours as I was really taking my time. Here's a pic:



Overall I'm very happy with it, it's very sturdy and fits perfectly in my space. Did some pull ups and used the lat pull down, the rack felt very solid  For the price this is a steal, I can't see how the C415 is worth the extra £200+. My only issue is with the bar catchers, they are too long and don't really fit properly:



When I put the barbell on and if there's no weight on it the barbell rolls forward because of the loose fitting. It's not too much of problem, more of a little lacking in quality. Also the lat pull down is straight and doesn't have dips in it so can't be rused for narrow grip lat pull down and tricep pulls. Any questions about the rack let me know, I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## terryhogan

Im after one of these. Looking around on ebay and gumtree in hope ill pick one up cheap with a bench. But if not by october ill grab one of these.


----------



## callmesir

did everyone here order this via ebay? I've been researching this for the past few days watching videos/reviews and wanna buy one! but I've just found its £199 on their website but 233 on ebay :confused1:


----------



## Elrasho

callmesir said:


> did everyone here order this via ebay? I've been researching this for the past few days watching videos/reviews and wanna buy one! but I've just found its £199 on their website but 233 on ebay :confused1:


I ordered it from their eBay store, took a few days for delivery. Send them a message first because even though it's listed on ebay doesn't mean they have it in stock.

It's a great rack had or for a few months and still going strong.


----------



## callmesir

Anyone be so kind to tell me who delivers this? Wondering if i can track need to make sure i'm home!


----------



## Elrasho

callmesir said:


> Anyone be so kind to tell me who delivers this? Wondering if i can track need to make sure i'm home!


Cant remember who it was but they had tracking


----------



## callmesir

Mine should be here tuesday...Can anyone give me the height of this 8 foot right?


----------



## tommyc2k7

callmesir said:


> Mine should be here tuesday...Can anyone give me the height of this 8 foot right?


No mate it's more like 7ft 1 with the pulley system attached, a couple inches shorter without. I believe mine was delivered by either Citylink


----------



## callmesir

Having brought this it seems a wonderful piece of kit! Has anyone brought any extras for it? Could someone give me there workout plan as i just normally just change from day to day before?


----------



## f4tb0y

Unfortunately my experience hasn't been so good - ordered a few days ago from British Fitness, they took my money no problems and I received a mail saying thanks, order completed - then a bit later a mail saying it'd been shipped . . . then the problems started.

Got a mail from them supposedly after it had been shipped telling me that because of where I live there's an additional £36 for delivery, did I want to pay it or get refunded ? I specifically checked on there site before ordering there was no mention of additional delivery to me because I've been caught in the past, entered my address / postcode during order and it confirmed free delivery. My answer was that the order had been processed and accepted with free postage and, as is the law under distance selling regs, they cannot then attempt to add additional costs as the contract is complete and they need to supply it at the price agreed.

Since then I've had no reply to any e-mails or phone calls to them (about 4 mails and 3 messages left on the phone) - they have my money, the rack has not been sent (phoned the courier city link and they had no record of the tracking number I'd been given) and British Fitness (James Bennett) will not respond to me.

Worst of all I have all of next week off work so planned to get my home gym sorted during the week, bench has been delivered, weights will be here by the end of the week but no rack so it's all useless.

Had I known they'd try to add an extra £36 postage after the order was accepted I could have bought one somewhere else cheaper and had it here this week ready for setting up next week. As it is now I'm £200 down, no rack and no idea if / when it's coming.

I'll update this if / when this gets resolved but for now I'd warn anyone to think twice before ordering your rack from them :-/


----------



## f4tb0y

Said I'd update when this was resolved . . . . .

James finally mailed me back this morning and has processed a refund of the purchase price so have my money back but it's left me with a nasty taste in my mouth. I was ignored for 3 days until I threatened a chargeback (and posted here - co-incidence ?) then suddenly there was contact and a refund instantly.

The dispute was over additional delivery fees to the isle of Wight which were only requested only after the order had been received, processed and supposedly shipped (though it never was) for the amount of £36, carrier they use is City Link.

£36 seemed a ridiculous premium considering City Link have a depot on the island so I checked with one of the other companies that sell the same rebadged racks how much their shipping to Isle of Wight is and their reply was that they also use City Link and the premium to the Isle of Wight is ZERO as City Link treat the island as mainland !

Make of that what you will !


----------



## George-Bean

Least you got your money back mate!

You ordered a new one from elsewhere?


----------



## f4tb0y

Indeed I did  - went to the nice folks at Prestige Direct via e-bay and purchased on of their Ryno racks.

They were very helpful with a payment issue (my end not them) and shipped it to me here on the Isle of Wight next day FREE OF CHARGE - it arrived today and I've put it together and I'm extremely impressed with the quality. At £200 it's really robust and much more solid then I was expecting - no different to the one I use at the local gym.

I have no hesitation in recommending them to anyone based on the service I received.


----------



## George-Bean

I would be interested to see some more pics of it. Esp joints and pulleys.

Glad it ended well.


----------



## f4tb0y

The one I bought is here : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RYNO-EXTREME-HEAVY-DUTY-POWER-RACK-SQUAT-CAGE-MACHINE-PULL-UP-BAR-MULTI-GYM-NEW-/121214470221?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item1c38f2084d You can zoom in on the pics there.

I was going to get one with the pulleys but decided against it in the end, looking at the way they work the weight holding part slides over a 2" x 2" square steel tube and with the best will in the world I can't see them being very smooth and probably binding unless it's a very good fit with a good bush - thought I'd probably just get annoyed with it. Only thing I would have used it for was pushdowns and there's plenty of alternatives. The trade off with the 'plain' one is that the space inside the cage is larger as the front uprights are set at the front of the frame rather than 10" or so back (best look at a picture of the other type to see what I mean).

The cage is rated to 550lb and having pushed it, pulled it, hung off it and bounced the bar around in it I can totally believe it - I'm never going to use that sort of weight anyway so should last me forever.


----------



## GarethKeenan

Has anyone ordered off their website? I ordered yesterday with next day delivery, but it says my order hasn't been dispatched yet.


----------



## GarethKeenan

Got an email saying it was dispatched yesterday at 12. Still haven't received it today.


----------



## George-Bean

That`s a nice looking cage mate, very sleek. There are loads of ways you will be able to modify it if you a handy guy with a drill etc.


----------



## PAJames

f4tb0y said:


> The one I bought is here : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RYNO-EXTREME-HEAVY-DUTY-POWER-RACK-SQUAT-CAGE-MACHINE-PULL-UP-BAR-MULTI-GYM-NEW-/121214470221?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item1c38f2084d You can zoom in on the pics there.
> 
> I was going to get one with the pulleys but decided against it in the end, looking at the way they work the weight holding part slides over a 2" x 2" square steel tube and with the best will in the world I can't see them being very smooth and probably binding unless it's a very good fit with a good bush - thought I'd probably just get annoyed with it. Only thing I would have used it for was pushdowns and there's plenty of alternatives. The trade off with the 'plain' one is that the space inside the cage is larger as the front uprights are set at the front of the frame rather than 10" or so back (best look at a picture of the other type to see what I mean).
> 
> The cage is rated to 550lb and having pushed it, pulled it, hung off it and bounced the bar around in it I can totally believe it - I'm never going to use that sort of weight anyway so should last me forever.


Hi, I'm thinking of getting a ryno cage myself, are you still happy with yours? Is it good for bench press or does the bottom bar get in the way?, any advice you can give me would be appreciated


----------



## BLUE(UK)

PAJames said:


> Hi, I'm thinking of getting a ryno cage myself, are you still happy with yours? Is it good for bench press or does the bottom bar get in the way?, any advice you can give me would be appreciated


Which 'bottom bar' are you referring to?


----------



## PAJames

BLUE(UK) said:


> Which 'bottom bar' are you referring to?


The cross bar on the floor at the back of the cage, I just thought it might prevent you from pushing the bench far enough back to lift off the barbell comfortably when bench pressing.


----------



## f4tb0y

I have the version without the pulley so can't comment on the one with. Have no problems at all with space, I didn't buy their bench, bought a York one instead to save a few quid : http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000N3T0RS/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Bear in mind you can hang the weight hooks either end so if you do have a clash you can spin it round the other way and bench in the 'open' end so I'm sure you'll be ok.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

PAJames said:


> The cross bar on the floor at the back of the cage, I just thought it might prevent you from pushing the bench far enough back to lift off the barbell comfortably when bench pressing.


You can lift the bench over(if no pulley) or even sit the bench on the back bar and add some 3x2 under the front of the bench if really needed. I'd guess it is bench dependant?


----------



## mygym-mytemple

holysocks said:


> whats the dimensions of this, height width etc


Overall biggest dimensions

Height 84 1/2"

Width 43 1/2" plus side disk holders (can be removed)

Depth uprights 27 1/2"

Depth of base (including pulley system) 58"


----------



## Mackeral_Fillet

I just got this rack and set it up as I'm making a home gym in the garage.

For £200 it's an absolute bargain. Definitely strong enough for my lifts and I've also purchased some extras for it: Body Solid olympic adaptors to fit olympic weights on the storage bars, the Valor Fitness dip adaptor bars from eBay (£48 from the USA) and tricep pulldown rope for the lat pulley.

Overall very happy with it.


----------



## big shrek

just about to order my 1st power rack and im stuck between these 2

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-premium-strength-package-red-edition.php

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-f430-power-rack-system-bench-and-lat-low-pulley-plus-200lb-stack-and-dip-station.php

im quite a large guy standing just over 6 foot 8 and around 375Lbs so i need a decent space in the rack

im looking at buying a package (barbell weight set/bench/rack etc)

do you guys set your racks on any special flooring ie ply wood/rubber etc? its going in my garage so a concrete floor-maybe some carpet will do?

cheers guys


----------



## dannyls25

i got my cf 475 from powerhouse ,decent rack the one in your link is the heavy duty version of myn , dont pay the price on the website ,try and get in to a store with cash i got a decent deal , ive got my garage gym on some 6 mm ribbed rubber flooring from machine mart ,about 140 and it did most of the garage


----------



## Ginger Ben

big shrek said:


> just about to order my 1st power rack and im stuck between these 2
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-premium-strength-package-red-edition.php
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-f430-power-rack-system-bench-and-lat-low-pulley-plus-200lb-stack-and-dip-station.php
> 
> im quite a large guy standing just over 6 foot 8 and around 375Lbs so i need a decent space in the rack
> 
> im looking at buying a package (barbell weight set/bench/rack etc)
> 
> do you guys set your racks on any special flooring ie ply wood/rubber etc? its going in my garage so a concrete floor-maybe some carpet will do?
> 
> cheers guys


I'm looking in to putting a home gym together too at the moment. I was looking at the same ones as you then came across the powertec one available on the gym ratz website. Have you looked on there? Seems better equipped IMO and I'm opting for the body solid plate loaded lat pull down rather than the weight stack as it takes a lot more weight

http://www.gymratz.co.uk/powertec-workbench-power-rack


----------



## big shrek

yeah a plate load would be better,its more inner space of the rack i need to know

will look on gymratz

cheers


----------



## Asouf

I have the 'deluxe' version of the CF475 (the one with the red frame on powerhouse website)

It came with a 95kg lat stack of 20 plates and a I/D/F bench which IMHO is too big and a 7' oly bar and 145kg of mixed plates (20's down to 1.25's)

I replaced the oly bar with a 6' version as my room is only 8' wide so gives more room to load plates etc..

Ive also bought a rope,single handle,W bar and narrow grip handles for the upper and lower cable attachments.

If you want any pics.. just ask..


----------



## big shrek

Asouf said:


> I have the 'deluxe' version of the CF475 (the one with the red frame on powerhouse website)
> 
> It came with a 95kg lat stack of 20 plates and a I/D/F bench which IMHO is too big and a 7' oly bar and 145kg of mixed plates (20's down to 1.25's)
> 
> I replaced the oly bar with a 6' version as my room is only 8' wide so gives more room to load plates etc..
> 
> Ive also bought a rope,single handle,W bar and narrow grip handles for the upper and lower cable attachments.
> 
> If you want any pics.. just ask..


how much did you pay buddy?

also have you put the rack on ply/carpet etc?

pics would be great


----------



## Asouf

Ill take and post some up tomorrow.. Im still recovering from Tough Mudder on Saturday so off for a few well earned beers..


----------



## Alldownhill

Any reviews on the strength shop one?


----------



## nomuscles

Alldownhill said:


> Any reviews on the strength shop one?


Was wondering about this as well and about to pull the trigger when I came across this thread. One poster describes it as junk! It's another Chinese import which is sold as the Amstaff TR023 in Canada. You will see the link to John Phung's review in the thread which uncovers a slight flaw in the design. The cage is so wide that unracking and re-racking requires a lot of unnecessary precision. Not something that you want to deal with when your arms are gassed out.

If you wanted the Strength Shop cage plus the lat/low pulley it's going to set you back around £600 delivered even at the current 'special price'. Is it really three times better than the Gymano option at £200?

Would love to hear anyone else's opinion.


----------



## Alldownhill

Good post, thanks mate. I do wonder what the poster who called the rack junk would make of the Gymano effort though....

The width could be a killer.....hmmm. Glad I read that, back to the drawing board.


----------



## kadafi39

big shrek said:


> just about to order my 1st power rack and im stuck between these 2
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-premium-strength-package-red-edition.php
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodycraft-f430-power-rack-system-bench-and-lat-low-pulley-plus-200lb-stack-and-dip-station.php
> 
> im quite a large guy standing just over 6 foot 8 and around 375Lbs so i need a decent space in the rack
> 
> im looking at buying a package (barbell weight set/bench/rack etc)
> 
> do you guys set your racks on any special flooring ie ply wood/rubber etc? its going in my garage so a concrete floor-maybe some carpet will do?
> 
> cheers guys


you need stable mats for the power cage, i have this stuff in my garage and a cage on top of it and its perfect, i got mine from here

http://www.endurancemats.com/products-page/stable-mats/endurance-easysweep-embossed-18mm-stable-mat-duplicate/

i got the bobble one and turned it upside down, its grooved on the other side


----------



## big shrek

kadafi39 said:


> you need stable mats for the power cage, i have this stuff in my garage and a cage on top of it and its perfect, i got mine from here
> 
> http://www.endurancemats.com/products-page/stable-mats/endurance-easysweep-embossed-18mm-stable-mat-duplicate/
> 
> i got the bobble one and turned it upside down, its grooved on the other side


cheers mate


----------



## badly_dubbed

nomuscles said:


> Was wondering about this as well and about to pull the trigger when I came across this thread. One poster describes it as junk! It's another Chinese import which is sold as the Amstaff TR023 in Canada. You will see the link to John Phung's review in the thread which uncovers a slight flaw in the design. The cage is so wide that unracking and re-racking requires a lot of unnecessary precision. Not something that you want to deal with when your arms are gassed out.
> 
> If you wanted the Strength Shop cage plus the lat/low pulley it's going to set you back around £600 delivered even at the current 'special price'. Is it really three times better than the Gymano option at £200?
> 
> Would love to hear anyone else's opinion.


ive had all 3.

the CF475, the Gymano and currently have the Stength shop one.

id list them in order of best to worst

Strengthshop - because of the band pegs, its 60mm box section, has a multi grip chin bar, better J hooks.

CF475 - also 60mm box, better spotter bars than the rest.

Gymano - cheap and cheerful, 50mm box section, a little flimsy, only one straight chin bar

some pictures of all 3:

Strength-shop



















Gymano - will take a decent weight despite smaller frame, dip horns don't fit too well and need spaced out as made for 60mm




























Bodymax CF475 - jhooks and base


----------



## Alldownhill

nomuscles said:


> Was wondering about this as well and about to pull the trigger when I came across this thread. One poster describes it as junk! It's another Chinese import which is sold as the Amstaff TR023 in Canada. You will see the link to John Phung's review in the thread which uncovers a slight flaw in the design. The cage is so wide that unracking and re-racking requires a lot of unnecessary precision. Not something that you want to deal with when your arms are gassed out.
> 
> If you wanted the Strength Shop cage plus the lat/low pulley it's going to set you back around £600 delivered even at the current 'special price'. Is it really three times better than the Gymano option at £200?
> 
> Would love to hear anyone else's opinion.


Just doing a bit more reading; it appears that Amstaff updated the old TR023 with the TR025, which is narrower. I cannot tell which is the one strength shop are selling as their dimensions do not match with either!


----------



## nomuscles

Alldownhill said:


> Just doing a bit more reading; it appears that Amstaff updated the old TR023 with the TR025, which is narrower. I cannot tell which is the one strength shop are selling as their dimensions do not match with either!


I reckon it's the TR023. The TR025 comes with the box safety bars as seen here.

I've also just come across the TR023 hiding in the commercial section of the Gymratz website which also has a brief review. The measurements shown in the diagram here seem to make sense - i.e. a width of 129cm. I reckon the band pegs on either side must be 20cm each taking it up to the 169cm in total as per the Strength Shop measurements.

There's another rack here on eBay which is pretty similar (only 120cm wide) and around £100 cheaper although the j-hooks aren't as good. Has a 5 year warranty though compared to Strength Shop which doesn't mention any warranty details.

I'm sure you've also considered the Powertec as well. I didn't realise it has virtually the same dimensions as the TR023. There's a useful thread here discussing the width issue. It seems that hand positioning on the bar is the big consideration. If you like a wide grip then you might appreciate the extra width of the TR023 or Powertec. If not then the 120cm width of that eBay rack or the CF475 might be more suitable.

Decisions decisions........


----------



## nomuscles

Thanks for the pics Dave. Has the extra width of the Strength Shop cage (129cm) been an issue for you in practice when re-racking or do you just get used to it?


----------



## badly_dubbed

nomuscles said:


> Thanks for the pics Dave. Has the extra width of the Strength Shop cage (129cm) been an issue for you in practice when re-racking or do you just get used to it?


Nope all good


----------



## brizo79

hi guys

first post on here, and this thread is exactly what im looking for and how i came across this place

not too big on internt, so here goes.

ive been looking to setup in garage, and been on the phone to powerhouse today

id seen a rack kit deal they had posted (CF475) with strong bench, tri/pulley attachment and 145kg olympic set of weight plus 7' bar

ive already got a bench, so didnt need this, and didnt want the cast iron weights either, i wanted the tri grip ones which are dearer

they offerd to build a package for me which is listed below... hopefully this works...

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-145kg-olympic-rubber-radial-barbell-kit-with-7-ft-bar-and-spring-collars.php *(weights & bar)*

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-lat-low-pulley.php *(rack with pulley)*

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dip-attachment-cf470d-for-cf470-and-cf475.php?___SID=U* (dip attachments)*

the total price listed is £824

theyre gonna deliver it for £742

basically 10% off

i think its a good deal, ive been looking for second hand stuff for a while and found not bmuch, and the ones ive found are wanting near to retail price...

so hopefully get some info on this thread

thanks


----------



## Alldownhill

nomuscles said:


> I reckon it's the TR023. The TR025 comes with the box safety bars as seen here.
> 
> I've also just come across the TR023 hiding in the commercial section of the Gymratz website which also has a brief review. The measurements shown in the diagram here seem to make sense - i.e. a width of 129cm. I reckon the band pegs on either side must be 20cm each taking it up to the 169cm in total as per the Strength Shop measurements.
> 
> There's another rack here on eBay which is pretty similar (only 120cm wide) and around £100 cheaper although the j-hooks aren't as good. Has a 5 year warranty though compared to Strength Shop which doesn't mention any warranty details.
> 
> I'm sure you've also considered the Powertec as well. I didn't realise it has virtually the same dimensions as the TR023. There's a useful thread here discussing the width issue. It seems that hand positioning on the bar is the big consideration. If you like a wide grip then you might appreciate the extra width of the TR023 or Powertec. If not then the 120cm width of that eBay rack or the CF475 might be more suitable.
> 
> Decisions decisions........


I wish I could get my hands on a TR025 for a reasonable price. Still, I don't have an immediate need so I'll wait for a while.


----------



## DeJeNerate

Hi guys I'm itching to buy the Gymano power rack with pulley system but I'm unsure how well it would fit in my garage gym. I have messaged all the sellers on Ebay but disappointingly none of them are willing to open one up to find a specific measurement for me. So if any body could measure the back bottom foot which supports the pulley system that would be fantastic. I hope to have it up against the wall but don't know if it would leave me enough room to get a bench into it. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated

thanks


----------



## nomuscles

DeJeNerate said:


> Hi guys I'm itching to buy the Gymano power rack with pulley system but I'm unsure how well it would fit in my garage gym. I have messaged all the sellers on Ebay but disappointingly none of them are willing to open one up to find a specific measurement for me. So if any body could measure the back bottom foot which supports the pulley system that would be fantastic. I hope to have it up against the wall but don't know if it would leave me enough room to get a bench into it. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated
> 
> thanks


Have a look at the Valor Fitness BD-7 Power Rack video on You Tube. It's a re-brand of the Gymano and shows the dimensions at about 15 secs. One concern is that the Gymano bench doesn't appear to let you bench press inside the rack due to space restrictions which defeats the object. Choose carefully and make sure your bench can be pushed back far enough to press inside the rack and utilise the safety bars.


----------



## nomuscles

brizo79 said:


> hi guys
> 
> first post on here, and this thread is exactly what im looking for and how i came across this place
> 
> not too big on internt, so here goes.
> 
> ive been looking to setup in garage, and been on the phone to powerhouse today
> 
> id seen a rack kit deal they had posted (CF475) with strong bench, tri/pulley attachment and 145kg olympic set of weight plus 7' bar
> 
> ive already got a bench, so didnt need this, and didnt want the cast iron weights either, i wanted the tri grip ones which are dearer
> 
> they offerd to build a package for me which is listed below... hopefully this works...
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-145kg-olympic-rubber-radial-barbell-kit-with-7-ft-bar-and-spring-collars.php *(weights & bar)*
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf475-heavy-power-rack-with-lat-low-pulley.php *(rack with pulley)*
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-dip-attachment-cf470d-for-cf470-and-cf475.php?___SID=U* (dip attachments)*
> 
> the total price listed is £824
> 
> theyre gonna deliver it for £742
> 
> basically 10% off
> 
> i think its a good deal, ive been looking for second hand stuff for a while and found not bmuch, and the ones ive found are wanting near to retail price...
> 
> so hopefully get some info on this thread
> 
> thanks


Rack is fine but go for the Tri-Grip weights from Fitness Superstore. The rubberised weights add unnecessary bulk - spend the money saved on buying the Tri-Grips on some decent horse stall mats from Endurancemats/Countrywide Farmers etc or the numerous ebay sellers. Powerhouse and Fitness Superstore have regular 10% promotions so don't accept any less than that!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

nomuscles said:


> Have a look at the Valor Fitness BD-7 Power Rack video on You Tube. It's a re-brand of the Gymano and shows the dimensions at about 15 secs. One concern is that the Gymano bench doesn't appear to let you bench press inside the rack due to space restrictions which defeats the object. Choose carefully and make sure your bench can be pushed back far enough to press inside the rack and utilise the safety bars.


Can't press inside?

I'm 6' 4" and bench press inside with plenty of room. Had it a year and its been great (this was my original review)


----------



## nomuscles

mygym said:


> Can't press inside?
> 
> I'm 6' 4" and bench press inside with plenty of room. Had it a year and its been great (this was my original review)


Do you have the Gymano bench or a different one though? I was a bit confused as to why a promotional video for the rack on You Tube sets the bench up to press outside the rack suggesting a space issue. Is this just a problem with that particular Gymano bench?


----------



## tommyc2k7

I have the Gymano rack and bench and I can bench inside it fine, I'd like it if I was about an extra inch or so back but it's honestly not a problem. It's easier to bench inside the rack without the pulley attachment as you can have the bench going over the back leg giving you as much room as you want, but even with the pulley and the head part of the bench at the side of the pulley it's still not a problem.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

No I have a different bench but that shouldn't affect pressing. I don't have room outside my cage so have always bench pressed in side. Not seen the video but video was probably done by someone who has never stepped foot in a gym!


----------



## DeJeNerate

nomuscles said:


> Have a look at the Valor Fitness BD-7 Power Rack video on You Tube. It's a re-brand of the Gymano and shows the dimensions at about 15 secs. One concern is that the Gymano bench doesn't appear to let you bench press inside the rack due to space restrictions which defeats the object. Choose carefully and make sure your bench can be pushed back far enough to press inside the rack and utilise the safety bars.


Thanks for the help dude, Unfortunately it hasn't got the specific measurements I'm after labelled. I have been able to find this picture of the dimensions for anybody else looking for them...


----------



## DeJeNerate

However its these dimensions I'm hoping to find, most importantly the back bottom leg which supports the pulley as i want to have it pressed up against my wall but worried it wont leave enough space for a bench to get in and out of. Any help would be brilliant cheers guys


----------



## tommyc2k7

I might as well add that I wouldn't recommend the Gymano bench at all, it wobbles and I just don't feel as safe as I should on it. Also sometimes when adjusting, you think it's locked in but then you touch it and it falls because it isn't locked in. Luckily it's only ever happened before I actually got on the bench, and ever since I make sure I double check it's locked in.

Can't fault the rack though, and the pulley attachment works great


----------



## mygym-mytemple

13". 27 1/2". 16" but allow a couple of inches more at back for disk Clarence to be safe


----------



## tommyc2k7

DeJeNerate said:


> However its these dimensions I'm hoping to find, most importantly the back bottom leg which supports the pulley as i want to have it pressed up against my wall but worried it wont leave enough space for a bench to get in and out of. Any help would be brilliant cheers guys
> 
> View attachment 156791


The back bottom leg is 40cm, it comes with a plastic end cap but I took it off to safe a few mm. My gym is only 2m (6ft 7) front to back and I manage to make it all fit, I have to stand the bench vertical for squats etc and you have to pull the rack forward to use the pulleys (as the plates make it extend a lot more than 40cm) but I make it work. How big is your gym?


----------



## DeJeNerate

Thanks buddy, that's fantastic now I know it will fit I can place my order. Just need to decide if I want to go for the black or orange. My gym is 7.4 foot by 10 foot but I'm a personal trainer and need a bit of space to do other activities. Really looking forward to getting it now, really appreciate the help TommyC. You wouldnt believe how many sellers I have emailed over the last 2 weeks and had little to no help from.


----------



## guy999

Hi, first post and may be a silly question to some!

The padded bar, on the first post by mygym,mytemple, in the middle of the power rack rack by the weight rack,what is this for?

Thanks


----------



## nomuscles

guy999 said:


> Hi, first post and may be a silly question to some!
> 
> The padded bar, on the first post by mygym,mytemple, in the middle of the power rack rack by the weight rack,what is this for?
> 
> Thanks


Search YouTube for the Valor Fitness BD-7 Power Rack Review and all will be revealed at 3.06!


----------



## mygym-mytemple

guy999 said:


> Hi, first post and may be a silly question to some!
> 
> The padded bar, on the first post by mygym,mytemple, in the middle of the power rack rack by the weight rack,what is this for?
> 
> Thanks


To put your knees under when doing pull downs. Or elbows on for cable curls


----------



## guy999

Cheers, for that, now just need to measure up the garage!


----------



## pedroxe

hi everyone!

i'm kinda new to this forum, i live outside uk and i just received the gymano super 700 bench. my next purchase will be the power rack (maybe)

i have a problem with this bench as you can see on the video that i have attached






.

the bottom parte sliding around, maybe some gaps, maybe the security pin to set the inclination of the bench is missing some bushing.. i don know! if someone could help me it would be great.

tks in advance

pedro


----------



## Islebefit

Can anyone confirm for me exactly how high this rack is? I've read a couple of things that say it's 81 inches but the official measurements are 217cm - I have a 220cm ceiling height so I could fit the rack in but maybe not do pull ups at that height, the other thing I wondered is if the bar with the pad on could be placed higher up to do pull ups on?

Also I am looking at adding this to a gym I own, it isn't a lifters gym but a small, mainly cardio facility - to be honest the rack will probably only be used by myself to anything like it's full potential initially, would this look out of place with regard build quality for a small commercial gym?

Also cheers to the guy from the Isle of Wight who posted a link to the company that do free delivery over here as I didn't fancy paying £36 for delivery myself


----------



## ukjcb

Islebefit said:


> Can anyone confirm for me exactly how high this rack is? I've read a couple of things that say it's 81 inches but the official measurements are 217cm - I have a 220cm ceiling height so I could fit the rack in but maybe not do pull ups at that height, the other thing I wondered is if the bar with the pad on could be placed higher up to do pull ups on?
> 
> Also I am looking at adding this to a gym I own, it isn't a lifters gym but a small, mainly cardio facility - to be honest the rack will probably only be used by myself to anything like it's full potential initially, would this look out of place with regard build quality for a small commercial gym?
> 
> Also cheers to the guy from the Isle of Wight who posted a link to the company that do free delivery over here as I didn't fancy paying £36 for delivery myself


Hey, I bought the Ryno ultimate power rack from prestige fitness, (219.99) on ebay and i can confirm its 217cm at the highest point. The bar with the pad can easily be moved up because it just clips on to the squat bars which can be slotted in to any of the holes. Suppose you could do pull ups on it (if you couldnt reach the main bar) however it prob depends on how heavy you are.

Mine looks solid and i am very happy with the overall build quality, sure you will be pleased. The guys at prestige were really helpful and quickly resolved a delivery issue and i would be happy to recommend them to anyone.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RYNO-ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-SQUAT-CAGE-GYM-w-LAT-PULL-DOWN-SEATED-ROW-ARM-CURL-/301003927368?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item46153b6f48

Also got the one with the dip handles and a tricep rope attachment, loads of features for the money. Looks great and fits in well to my home gym. :thumbup1:


----------



## ukjcb

yea i can confirm the Ryno ultimate power rack is 217cm high, sounds like you will just squeeze it in. The padded bar can be moved because its just connected to the squat safety bars (which are moveable) but for pull ups it would prob depend on your weight.

Think it would fit in well, mine looks great and am very happy with the build quality. Got it on ebay from prestige fitness and it came with dip handles and tricep rope attachment. Great value and solid piece of kit, would reccomend them to anyone :thumbup1:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RYNO-ULTIMATE-POWER-RACK-SQUAT-CAGE-GYM-w-LAT-PULL-DOWN-SEATED-ROW-ARM-CURL-/301003927368?pt=UK_Strength_Training&var=&hash=item46153b6f48


----------



## Islebefit

Cheers for the replies all - I went ahead and purchased the rack and thought I'd give a thumbs up to it as well, admittedly it hasn't been used for really heavy weight or been dropped on from a height but the construction is definitely solid and everything arrived to me in god order and on time.

I went through Prestige fitness on ebay but didn't go for the attachment for high low pulley, this was for a couple of reasons, one I already have a high low pulley in the gym and whilst I considered having another so two people could train at once it adds depth to the whole footprint so I would rather have the space it saves, this isn't that much but if you are working in a confined space it could make a difference.

As it is my ceiling is a bit too low to do chins or pullups properly, you can do it but your head hits the ceiling if you pull up the whole way - I am considering drilling holes on the front of the frame and relocating the chin bar part on the front face about 3 inches down as I think someone else has done on this or another thread.

All in all I am happy with the purchase and would recommend it to anyone looking for an entry level squat rack


----------



## big shrek

what are these ryno racks rated at for max weight?

any info/advice on powertec cages?


----------



## Ginger Ben

I've just bought a body solid gpr378 rack from gymratz. It's rated to 1000lbs and is very well put together. There a few irritating things about it - lift offs are too long and it's hard to get the bench lined up for some lifts but I suspect this can be solved with a smaller bench than the one I have.


----------



## Ginger Ben

big shrek said:


> what are these ryno racks rated at for max weight?
> 
> any info/advice on powertec cages?


I saw a video review of the powertec workbench cage on you tube and he was saying it's quite narrow which isn't ideal for wide grip benching etc.


----------



## big shrek

Ginger Ben said:


> I saw a video review of the powertec workbench cage on you tube and he was saying it's quite narrow which isn't ideal for wide grip benching etc.


cheers buddy,i might try one of those heavy duty ryno racks i think


----------



## Prince Adam

Check out power house, good sale on power rack atm


----------



## big shrek

Prince Adam said:


> Check out power house, good sale on power rack atm


power house fitness?

looked at their cf485 rack pack for £800,was very tempted


----------



## Prince Adam

The cf375 is on a big sale.

I was put off it couple of years ago as not as heavy duty as my cf475,but I dare say it would have been fine!


----------



## Prince Adam

Yes that's the site


----------



## DanM1986

Last week I got a Ryno PR350 Power Rack for £177 plus £24 p&p on ebay. They are rated to 350kg and it seems really solid although haven't set it up fully yet as I'm clearing all the rubbish out my garage to begin creating my man cave.


----------



## DanM1986

http:// www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ RYNO-POWER-RACK-OLYMPIC-SQUAT-CAGE-GYM-HEAVY-DUTY-PROFESSIONAL-RACK-PULL-UP-BAR-/121214470221

Remove the spaces for the link. It is buy it now for £225 but seems a better deal waiting for auctions.


----------



## DanM1986

Ok can you not post links on this forum?

Any post I write with a link seems to disappear.


----------

